# Weekend batch of bread



## redneck5236 (Feb 1, 2020)

Made my weekend batch of bread ! One loaf half gone already ! One loaf will go to wife's sister ! Going to make home made hoagie rolls tomorrow and crock pot full if meatballs and sauce for the super bowl !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks good! I would do the same as you...hard to not eat it all.  Wife used to make homemade crescent rolls for my nieces,  they loved em! Screwed up once and they turned out like your hoagie buns, they were huge, but in so good.  Only problem is she don't know what she did... didn't write anything down 

Ry


----------

